# fish id game



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

id this fish then post a different fish to be identified.


----------



## Highland lake13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Tough one to indentify but i think it is a Blue Flavivertex Pseudochromis. Do i win???


----------



## Highland lake13 (Nov 16, 2008)

On a side note that is a beautiful fish!!!


----------



## Highland lake13 (Nov 16, 2008)

Good Luck!!!


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks like some sort of Damsel to me. Can't find the name though.


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

it was a sunrise dottyback and that looks like blue sport damsel right?


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

Just checked lake and that was the scenitific name so your right!


----------



## sylar (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Acanthurus achilles... achilles tang.


----------



## sylar (Dec 15, 2008)

I thought i would give you an easy one ;-)


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm trying to attach an underwater pic I took of a fish but of course the shot is too large to upload. Anyone know how I crop the photo to keep it under the max size allowed for attachment here without blurring the image of the fish??


----------



## dallops_of_polyps (Feb 19, 2008)

You can do it on photo bucket


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Okay, I'll go mess around with that. I've got approx. 15 photos of fish I took underwater while in Hawaii and I have no idea what half of them are. I want to post them to see if I can stump you on the id!! :-D


----------



## conger (Feb 2, 2008)

lol, another way to resize an image is to open it up in MS Paint (old-school), and choose the 'Image' drop-down menu then the Stretch/Skew option. Then just put 50% or 25% for the horizontal and vertical stretch, and it will shrink the image down!


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow. It's that easy?! You don't lose the quality? My pictures aren't that clear to begin with. They were taken with a cheapie Fuki waterproof disposable. I really want to know what a couple of the fish are that I saw. The other bummer was that as soon as I got into the water I went crazy right away with the camera. I was so excited by what I was seeing that I clicked off the pictures in about five minutes. Of course, fifteen minutes later I see a perfectly HUGE stunning Parrot fish. I really would have liked to have had a picture of him. Next trip....


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Pics always look less blurrier the smaller they are, from what I've seen.


----------



## ch08 (Oct 2, 2007)

let's see the pics! I'll bet you $1000000 that I can name every single fish that you have a pic of from your Hawaii trip.... Hehehe....considering my full-time job is a tropical fish collector here on Oahu....


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hummm...about a dollar? My pics are soooooo bad you might not be able to even clearly see that it's a fish you're looking at! What type of Parrot fish did I see that was HUGE, was mostly green & blue and swims very fast? I also saw a fish that looked to have an angel shaped body with long fins, and looked to be black & a dark blue? It was under the coral shelf over off Tunnels in Kauia and it darted away pretty quickly so I couldn't get a photo. I've looked and looked all over the web and can't find it. Maybe it wasn't black & blue and just appeared to look that way because it was under the cover of the shelf?

On another note: My seatmate on the flight back from Lihue to Honolulu was Bethany Hamilton. She told me she was attacked of Tunnels. Had I known that I'm not sure I would have been in the water there. She's a pretty gutzy gal to be back in the water surfing. She's a very nice person and I feel fortunate to have met her while I was there and have her share her story with me. :-D


----------



## ch08 (Oct 2, 2007)

aunt kymmie said:


> Hummm...about a dollar? My pics are soooooo bad you might not be able to even clearly see that it's a fish you're looking at! What type of Parrot fish did I see that was HUGE, was mostly green & blue and swims very fast? I also saw a fish that looked to have an angel shaped body with long fins, and looked to be black & a dark blue? It was under the coral shelf over off Tunnels in Kauia and it darted away pretty quickly so I couldn't get a photo. I've looked and looked all over the web and can't find it. Maybe it wasn't black & blue and just appeared to look that way because it was under the cover of the shelf?
> 
> On another note: My seatmate on the flight back from Lihue to Honolulu was Bethany Hamilton. She told me she was attacked of Tunnels. Had I known that I'm not sure I would have been in the water there. She's a pretty gutzy gal to be back in the water surfing. She's a very nice person and I feel fortunate to have met her while I was there and have her share her story with me. :-D


the parrot fish was more than likely a regal parrot. The blue ones are the males, females are pinkish. And yes she is brave for going back in after that tiger took off her arm!


----------

